# Free Kicks in EA Fifa 2005



## nevillle23 (Jul 3, 2005)

hi

im having problem how to take a free kick in fifa 2005. someone please help!

*
Topic Title Edited to make it more relevant.

*Sourabh*


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 3, 2005)

Free kicks have been a problem for me from FIFA 2002 to 2005.
I'd also like to know.


----------



## saurya_mishra (Jul 3, 2005)

well this is as far i under stood it ... plz forgive if i have a wrong concept ....
the first time when u press A, the green bar starts to fill up .... try pressing A BEFORE it moves to the red area ... the slower your speed the more parabolic is your ball's trajectory - but the easier for the keeper to catch it ....
now press A again when the small triangle is in the middle of the small GREEN FLAG .... this determines the accuracy ... if done correctly a free kickc can be converted into a goal from almost anywhere ... practice it ...

Saurya


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 3, 2005)

Well i will help u out in takin a free kick and wat a beter way to start a day while seeing BECKHAM takin a free kick and punching the ball in the top corner of the goal post....   

Neways the real dael here is* HOW TO TAKE A FREE KICK * in any of ur FIFA titles....

First of all,Decide wat kind of SPIN u will be putting on the ball wen u r goin to strike the ball by pressing the SHIFT and ARROW KEYS to set ur spin on the ball.

Now having done this,u can now use ONLY the arrow keys to position the CIRCLE POINTER wich is thew AIM POINTER used to target the ball in a particular area of the goal (it can be in the top corner or and corner of the net or where ever u want the ball to go)

NOTE:*BALL SPIN:To make the ball swerve,you need to put spin on the ball by striking it on one side. The nearer to the edge that contact is made,the greater the swing produced.(eg:making contactwith the right hand side of the ball will send it swinging in an ARC out to the RIght and then back to the left and vice versa)*

Basically,takin a free kick is a trial and error method as u hv to be precise.While takin the free kick,press the D (shoot button) when the pointer (at the bottom of ur screen reaches a mark or sumthing like that) by doin so u will probably get ur kick right in most of the cases.Its better to practice the FREE KICK inb the prectice mode of fifa rather than during a game....

NOTE:* If u do notwish to take advantage of the attacking set piece system, press S to play a PASS or A to play a LOB.*

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Ecko (Jul 3, 2005)

*Simple To Take Free Kicks*
Just make the target to the goal corner and shoot with half the power
its goal 
caution:
please don't try this when far away from goal[color]


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 3, 2005)

*gaurav_chd88 wrote:*


> Simple To Take Free Kicks
> Just make the target to the goal corner and shoot with half the power
> its goal
> caution:
> please don't try this when far away from goal


Hey Bro ! i think its preety easy to take a  fre kick from a long distance given that u place the kick on a higher speed level.....I hv tried it many times and 7 out of 10 times i score in my matches (in WORLD CLASS mode).So basically as u increase the difficulty,it becomes easier to take life like kicks same as in real world class matches....Try it..u will b able to score....

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 4, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 has nicey described it in his first post. I never had problem with free kicks as i play football and know what it takes to swirl a ball so could easily make out in fifa what to do only the problem area is the power to be applied. If the free kick isin a angle then keep a low power and aim in far corner opposite to where keeper is standing, so that when he jumps to save it he puches it invainly to put it in his own goal. For swirl use SHIFT button to right or left swirl and keep the pointer of ball in 45degrees downside at the corner of ball( dunno how much u can grasp from it). . Try it and let me know for further queries>


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 4, 2005)

*wizrulz wrote:*


> If the free kick isin a angle then keep a low power and aim in far corner opposite to where keeper is standing, so that when he jumps to save it he puches it invainly to put it in his own goal. For swirl use SHIFT button to right or left swirl and keep the pointer of ball in 45degrees downside at the corner of ball( dunno how much u can grasp from it). . Try it and let me know for further queries>


Well yes u r rite.bro! by ur explaination as wen the GK tries to punch the ball,he (mistakely and idiotically  ) punches the ball in his own net....

Well and yes the FREE KICKS in FIFA series r a bit trial and error method so the newer players who play it,will learn from it slowly and steadly...Its like this:IF u r nearer to the goal post,then u can aim ur FREE KICK to the top most corner of the net and wen u r far away from the goal (and there is a less likely hood of ur kick goin into the net) then u can aim the goal target meter a bit lower in position from the top corner... 

cheers n e-peace....


----------



## surewaugh (Jul 4, 2005)

Though this is game,one cant expect to score always with a free kick..
though u can score very easily in penalty....
during a free kick..
1.look for the position of the goal keeper
2.look at the angle for u to score.at few angles u can never score a free kick,like 180 degrees to the goal post..
3.select the angle u want to kick,by moving the ball marker.This will certainlyt help in the swing..
4.click D,till the marker moves to the allowed area and stop it exactly near the danger zone..
5.similarly select the D for the force...
6.then just enjoy the shot..
but as u told u dont always expect a goal....
and the most important thing is select the player who is good at scoring freekicks..
try more in the practice and use them well in the game..
and if u are still not able to score,just kick the ball on the defender's shoulder,u would certainly get a corner,from where u can easily score


----------



## jitubhai (Jul 4, 2005)

a sure shot way to score a penalty is hit the shot without using the arrow keys so that the ball goes straight.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 4, 2005)

free kicks require some practice in the beginning.
try the practice mode.
press the A button but be quick as it should not touch the red region nor should it come totally to back to the starting point.
Trust me this will help.
"Elementary my dear Watson"


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

Free kicks are easy though i got to them after a lot of tries

JUst press shift and arrow keys to swing the ball if its outswing u like be sure to aim a alittle inside

its better with inswing to the far edge of the goalkeeper with ball aimed at extreme side at 2/3 height of the post from ground slightly above the head of the defenders

Now u can shoot with D or A

with D its a straight shoot with A its kind of lob

press the key once , press again before  the red mark,then again near the centre of the green bar.

with this u can start experimenting


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

for penalties whatever u do but please dont keep repeating ur tricks as there is a level of artificial intelli in the game the goalkeepers will adapt to block ur trick, no matter whichever team u r playing against


----------



## vm_killer (Jul 6, 2005)

*played FIFA 2005 on ps2*

i have practised the free kick in ps2 version..
it was very much easy to master free kick..if u have played football then its easy to figure out how to take a free kick and where to hit the ball..
i prefer to strike the ball towards lower right side but a bit far  moving from centre line at bottom of wall..
first select spot close to either upper left or right corner of goal post with left stick.
then move the right stick to move the striking point on ball..
press "x" for power for first time and then quickly press "x" again so that pointer will be somewhere too close to "|`|" mark on display.. now this depends which corner of post one has selected and the striking point..for my preferred striking point  : if u have selected left corner post, then the seocnd mark has to be more towards right, to add more spin so that ball bends outwards reaching almost top corner ..and towards left  for right far post so move ball in.. 
with this i am able to strike goals lot more efficiently then other way.

try it out n let me know if u have some other trick...


For penalties:
 press "x" for desired power, the move left stick for desired corner... if left stick is not moved then ball goes striaght..
for lobbing , can use square "D" button.

an yes the goalie is lot more intelligent the previos ones...


----------



## shaunak (Jul 12, 2005)

-----||===|=====================|==||-----
-----------p2-------------------------------------p1

simple
press a once b4 m2 and once b4 it goes back to m1.

p1= 1st 'a'
p2= 2nd 'a'

aim for topcorner and spin down for gods sake
(go out in the sun and try it for real. ull get it)


----------

